# sugar kills good bacteria in kefir?



## chicky momma (Jul 25, 2006)

Someone told me the other day that sugar added to kefir would kill the natural bacteria so its not probiotic. If this is true, am I killing the natural bacteria by adding honey? Hope not, love my kefir with fruit, honey and grapenuts! Lisa


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If you are just adding sweetener to your finished product before you drink it nothings wrong at all in that. I don't know why you'd put sugar in the culturing kefir anyway. Think someone has their info a bit wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I've cultured homemade stuff from store bought sweetened, fruit flavored kefir so sugar doesn't seem to impact it much.

.....Alan.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

When we make kefir we add sugar or honey and sometimes maple syrup

I like it will mango, coconut milk and maple syurp,

This from Wikipedia
Drinking kefir
While some drink kefir straight, many find it too sour on its own and prefer to add fruits, honey, maple syrup or other flavors or sweeteners. Frozen bananas, strawberries, blueberries or other fruits can be mixed with kefir in a blender to make a smoothie. Vanilla, agave nectar and other flavorings may also be added. Still others enjoy kefir, in lieu of milk, on cereal or granola. It is also a typical and universally available breakfast drink (again, in lieu of milk) across all areas of the former Soviet Union, where it has been popularized as a cheap health drink.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kefir

hope this helps


----------

